# Steam installiert Update für Spiel auf falscher Festplatte



## mPe (9. November 2018)

*Steam installiert Update für Spiel auf falscher Festplatte*

Moin Leude,

Ich hatte bei mir ganz zu Beginn Ark Survival Evolved auf meine SSD gepackt. Das habe ich bereut und die ganze Bibliothek quasi verschoben auf meine HDD. Damit war alles in Ordnung bis ich heute das Update für Ark fertig downloaden wollte.

Beim Download gab es ein Problem, er wollte es auf die SSD installieren, wobei der Großteil meiner Spiele auf der HDD ist (so auch Ark).

Nun kann ich aber nicht in den Eigenschaften von Ark in Steam unter lokale Dateien das Installationsverzeichnis verschieben. Dort wird mir nämlich nur die oben genannte SSD vorgeschlagen.

Was hilft da? Nur neuinstallieren? 

Greetings


Habe mich für Neuinstallation entschieden. 

Update:

Habe versucht bei geschlossenen Steam die Ark Ordner zu übertragen im Explorer. Das erkennt Steam anscheinend auch nur verucht das spiel wieder nachdem ich alles auf der SSD gelöscht habe, was zu Ark gehört nur noch diese SSD als Download Platz. ist das normal bei Steam und wird der Speicherplatz dort nur temporär genutzt ?


----------



## mPe (9. November 2018)

*AW: Steam installiert Update für Spiel auf falscher Festplatte*

Update:

Habe versucht bei geschlossenen Steam die Ark Ordner zu übertragen im Explorer. Das erkennt Steam anscheinend auch nur verucht das spiel wieder nachdem ich alles auf der SSD gelöscht habe, was zu Ark gehört nur noch diese SSD als Download Platz. ist das normal bei Steam und wird der Speicherplatz dort nur temporär genutzt ?


Wollte das eigentlich direkt in meinem ersten Post bearbeiten aber habe dabei aus Versehen den zweiten hier geschrieben. Sorry.


----------

